# Homemade portable pen for trail/camping



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

My son made this pen out of pvc pipe and finally got to try it out this weekend. He's going to make a few adjustments, but overall it worked out great!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Look'n good! I would be cautious with PVC...I heard it splinters? Which, of course, can be dangerous.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Never even thought of it splintering. I'll pass the info to him. Thanks!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That's a clever idea - light weight, portable and, judging by the size, easily stored in the back of the truck or the tack room.

With regard to splintering,I wonder under what situations that would happen - the only thing I could think of (other than accidently driving over a panel) would be if the horse made a direct hit with a well placed kick.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes, it fits nicely in the bed of his truck..only take a few minutes to put up and take down. I believe we will get plenty of use out of it. You can buy portable pens at a very steep price!
Purchase Carri-Lite Corrals, portable horse pens, price, pricing, for sale, buying information


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am saving this picture for my hubby!!!

What sort of poles/posts did you use to stake it into the ground?


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Impressive! Koodos to your son for making this for you. Deff saves on purchasing one online for $500+ lol.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I really wonder if PVC would be strong enough? Seems like it'd break just from a horse leaning against it. What diameter PVC is he using?

How about doing the same thing with electrical conduit, though?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> I really wonder if PVC would be strong enough? Seems like it'd break just from a horse leaning against it. ..


I think if the panel was tall enough so the horse couldn't extend his neck over it and really get his shoulders into it, it would hold. More problematic might be if the horse goes for the butt scratch.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

beau159 said:


> I am saving this picture for my hubby!!!
> 
> What sort of poles/posts did you use to stake it into the ground?


 I will get you all the information tomorrow . Those are metal posts staked in the ground. He did not have any problems with Lighting leaning on it..he camped only one night. He said he might use a couple of t posts(with safety caps} to make it sturdier. A lady at the 2 day trail clinic that he attended took pictures of it and said she knows what her husband will be doing next weekend. LOL I believe he spent around $ 150 on it. My hubby and son can build just about anything...might not be perfect but they make an effort! I wouldn't have a barn if they hadn't of built it as we aren't rolling in dough!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> I think if the panel was tall enough so the horse couldn't extend his neck over it and really get his shoulders into it, it would hold. More problematic might be if the horse goes for the butt scratch.


 You could also put a hot wire on it if you wanted.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Great idea! Personally, I once used portable panels and I won't do it again. I could hardly sleep at night worrying that my horse was going to get caught in the fencing if she laid down and got up the wrong way. My little paranoia! But, if I was to do the portable panels again, this would definitely be the way to go! Not as much fear of getting hurt on pvc.

I don't see how it would splinter.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My one horse would stick his head in between and start walking off with it and just keep going until something lets go. I'd be running electric ribbon or rope around the inside with either a 12 volt charger hooked to the battery or solar.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

What I meant by"leaning on it" is that I'd think a horse could easily shove his way right through, either accidentally (as with a butt scratch), or intentionally.

But suppose you ran a thin wire rope through the top sections? I'd think that would add quite a bit of strength.


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

This is great !!! for those wanting heavier PVC use electrical plastic conduit. Great Idea !!!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

He used 1" pvc pipe and he cut the bottom of the metal pipe at an angle to stake in the ground. The pvc pipe on the trailer side is slid into holes that he drilled in the running board. We do have electric tape and a charger but he chose not to use it. Personally, I would be more comfortable using the tape , especially with my TB mare. It has only been tested out at home and the one night stay at the clinic. We will use it again in a couple of weeks at an ACTHA ride. Here it is in his truck..thank you all for your opinions and comments.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

This is a great idea! Thanks for posting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Roux said:


> This is a great idea! Thanks for posting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You are very welcome! I'm sure it can be improved some but I wanted to share in hopes it may help others that want to do something similar and to get feedback and other ideas. A big thank you to my son for coming up with this idea and putting forth the effort!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The avg schedule 200 PVC sprinkler pipe is not strong enough. When it breaks you get sharp points that could act like spears. I would never trust my horse in it. It is just too lightweight and fragile.

Schedule 40 is considerable stronger and can still be found in most sprinkler supply houses. 

Schedule 80 is rare in sprinkler pipe, but is much much stronger. We usually see Schedule 80 in the grey color for underground electrical conduit. Although it is usually in the larger diameters 2" 3" and 4" not too often found in the 3/4" or 1" sizes.

You will have to evaluate if your horse will respect this type of enclosure. If they lean over to try and get a bite of grass, if the lean on it to rub or scratch, I definitely would not use the Schedule 200 or Schedule 40 pipes.

Also PVC gets brittle when left exposed to sunlight. I don't know what the life would be, but every year or two you would be replacing it because the pipe rotted in the sunlight.

It's for these reason that most of the portable corral companies build the panels out of metal or other higher impact plastics.


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful Horse!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Irish Wake said:


> Beautiful Horse!


Thank you..we love him!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Very clever idea! Inexpensive enough to replace when uv causes it to get brittle, but as someone pointed out schedule 80 might be better, and solve the brittleness issue. Someone suggested airline cable, which is also a great tweak, but I think any stout cordage would do as well for considerably less. Your son should be commended for his ingenuity!


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

I made and used one for several years, then had it splinter and cause a major puncture wound. Haven't used it since.
I used schedule 80 2" pvc, in dark grey, to avoid the UV.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

bbsmfg3 said:


> I made and used one for several years, then had it splinter and cause a major puncture wound. Haven't used it since.
> I used schedule 80 2" pvc, in dark grey, to avoid the UV.


 We will be sure to check for any damage or splintering. I'm sorry your horse got hurt..our next one will be made with the schedule 80. Thank you for your post!


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

I think this looks great and not as expensive as I would have though.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

I think something got lost in the reading.

PVC is not a good material for this application,, PERIOD. When it breaks, it splinters and has very sharp points on the broken pieces.

If I were to do it again. I'd use very light weight SS tubing..


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

If horse spooks, could end up splintering when horse runs into it. Or if someone else has a horse that gets loose and runs into it.

And someone had been trail riding and heard a crashing alongside the trail, a horse had gotten caught up in a portable pen and was dragging part of it around his neck.

Thing is, whatever you use, or don't? Stupid stuff can still happen and a horse get hurt or killed.

My problem with set up as it shown in photo, is that horse is able to get to windows/trailer and they will eventually tear it up. Windows are very expensive to replace.

And if lay down just right, will get legs caught under edge of trailer too, and possibly need vet call. 

Would be better if squared off to be separate from trailer. And cheaper in long run.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

bbsmfg3 said:


> If I were to do it again. I'd use very light weight SS tubing..


SS = stainless steel?


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

"SS = stainless steel?"

Yes.

I'd use a 400 series stainless. You can weld it with a regular AC welder.


----------

